# COLOMBO | ITC One Colombo | 225m | 55 fl | 140m | 33 fl | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhIxlgWn...y=vimulakpriya

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhJFarEA...ken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*ITC site in extreme left of photo*










http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/BhYWX5jHx0J/?tagged=colombo

*ITC in extreme right of below photo
*










http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&amp;theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhhzgqiH...-at=2562159271


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhwJ2quA...n-at=454491372


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhwjwM1H...n-at=454491372









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147610271&postcount=272


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/BiAh0e1Hn9c/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147855797&postcount=275


What are those diagonal green lines that go across?

While they make the towers look sophisticated won't they obstruct the view from within the building?


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like the diagonal lines on the building facade are glass panels/stripes that light up at night. 

(below photos show a completed corner part of towers podium)




























http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&amp;theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/BicbVapH9b1/?tagged=colombo









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BibsAnBB...n-at=454491372









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BieFvlgh...ken-at=6875546









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bittl8RH...n-at=454491372


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149739945&postcount=304


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

11 floors up









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Blfp4ZvgkpH/?tagged=colombo









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BlMgXwmn...=s.sivakanthan


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/BlrBkuMnSHS/?tagged=colombo









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Blszl_kBd37/?tagged=colombo









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/Blu8BzMg...ken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

ITC site in foreground. Background is Cinnamon Life U/C

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Blzfh2KhfxF/?tagged=colombo

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/Blzfh2KhfxF/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BmFE3l8A...ken-by=banzu92









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BmIAqcuF...n-at=454491372


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BmWftOol...gged=galleface


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...aw2LOMfPAnlmlBnJCZOex9s5xPQTFga48LZ3g&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...Uj6IDGn4Z9Zj-L7xl3OgGjk2ENtioZJFu4TAg&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...VZHNmxpcak0OChXbSeUTlbJRF-zanwnSeAqBQ&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...kkm5qLTUWTpf6NBq1qb7Fv72Jf33uCnWigSoE&theater




























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...B4uMzHW8OluanYcaEapEf1ZzJBScp72D-7kec&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/BnMGQt2Ab2z/?tagged=colombo




















https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...www.instagram.com/p/BnJD6qIH...ken-at=6875546


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

- http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-04/13/c_137974501_2.htm


----------

